
What the Airbnb surge means for UK cities - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-47910700
======
lifeisstillgood
I am still amazed that offering your room / flat for commercial rent is not
covered already by hotelier law.

It seems such a simple concept to put into the laws that it's amazing it's not
already there.

I mean every B&B has fire doors, extinguishers, and usually big signs saying
"please respect our neighbors and STFU"

When this happens to airbnb, what proportion of people will stop renting their
homes ?

